# What the....



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Saw this ad on Kijiji

Now there's nothing wrong with the price or tank itself so that is no concern but check out what's in the tank.

One of the most interesting saltwater tanks I've seen

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.html?adId=584812415&image=0&enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## kevinli1021 (Sep 9, 2010)

LOL


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

that is something new and that i've never seen before.. i am curious is he trying to go for the whole spongebob squarepants look?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a shame. If clown fish could speak 


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the treasure box is looking at him funny.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*located in Parkdale....*


----------

